# Ammo Lock



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, I have some ammonia in my system. I added bio-spira and stability. So there still be an initial spike while it's getting established. I am doing frequent water changes (5 gallons a day). My ammonia levels are at .25 and I have one clarkii clown in the tank. So I just wanted to lock up some ammonia. Can I do this?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Solved my own problem. Check my journal for more


----------

